# Showing/Appraisal : Mouth faults with photos



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Undershot* is the *lower* jaw with the front teeth in front of the upper 
teeth, or in the case of a goat, pad. Look at a bulldog. That is a classicly 
undershot (and correct for that breed) bite. _http://www.lbah.com/ushot.htm_ 
(http://www.lbah.com/ushot.htm) or 
_http://dogs.about.com/cs/disableddogs/p/malocclusion.htm_ (http://dogs.about.com/cs/disableddogs/p/malocclusion.htm) 
(the second link defines both terms).

*Overshot* (or parrot mouth) resembles a parrots beak, where the upper front 
teeth (or pad where teeth would be on a goat) is in front of the lower teeth, 
usually by more than 1/4 " as defined. 
_http://www.evdsdentalinstruments.com/site/index.php?section=94_ 
(http://www.evdsdentalinstruments.com/site/index.php?section=94) 
This is a link with pictures of a horse with a misaligned bite known as 
Parrot mouth (or overshot).


----------

